# Solved: Maple Story - "Meow The.exe" error



## Wisper (Feb 16, 2004)

Recently I downloaded a game called MapleStory, which is a new multi-player online game. I have managed to get it up and running, but only temporarily. After about 30 seconds to one minute of gameplay, the games fades out (no sudden jumps or anything) and an error message comes up. It reads: Process Error!!! Terminate this Process? IEXPLORE.EXE" I know there's a lot of differing posts in here about what IEXPLORE is and what it does. I tried ended IEXPLORE.EXE in the task manager, full prepared for the consequences. The game ran for a little longer, about 2 minutes. But then the same thing happened, this time the error claiming it was from "MEOW THE.EXE", which is a pretty strange name to me. Opening task manager reveals that IEXPLORE.EXE is up and running again.

I'm on Windows 2000. Any advice? Or does this seem like an issue I should take up more with the game developers themselves? Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah that's definately something... but a game I think not. What is the link to the site and I will look at it more.


----------



## Wisper (Feb 16, 2004)

www.mapleglobal.com


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, they look pretty safe to me. First lets eliminate any malware issues. In my links below, download and install HighJackThis. Try to install it in its own directory, like C:\HJT for reasons I won't go too much into right now.

When you have downloaded HJT, run it. When it's loaded, click SCAN. A log will appear. Then click SAVE LOG. It will prompt you to save it. Name the log and save it. The log will then appear in Wordpad or Notepad. Copy the entire log and post it here.


----------



## Wisper (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's my Hijack This log. I had problems before and had to download it previously. The file in question is a bugger, as it keeps popping up again and again under a different name in the same file.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:53:36 PM, on 11/11/2004
Platform: Windows 2000 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\loadqm.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WININITX32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape 6\Netscp.exe
C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\CAMEDIA Master 4.2\CM_camera.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Wisper\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.jwudfolilwrq.org/3HrDfmVH3n/Rlw39sZ4_aZN1xVVRQSy/kg4zFmwPNhpDuWNrX7X/2JeqOyCfOsLN.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.czemktmbnzbljcxdrt.com/3HrDfmVH3n8B7QQDxJu8y35so4ChUiO2lDW3wf6Vps4.cgi
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = sas.ce1.attbb.net:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ce1.attbb.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {DEFC832F-458A-0AA0-B4D2-A4F8E7EFF051} - C:\DOCUME~1\Wisper\APPLIC~1\SCRMOR~1\tickbin.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DisplayTrayIcon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SETTINGS BYTE AXIS TWO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EGGSDVDSETTINGSBYTE\FIRSTPOP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Initialization Procedures] WININITX32.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape 6\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FLAG 01] C:\DOCUME~1\Wisper\APPLIC~1\GPLPLA~1\idlereadme.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Windows Initialization Procedures] WININITX32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: CAMEDIA Master.lnk = C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\CAMEDIA Master 4.2\CM_camera.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0000000A-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/d/4/4/d446e8a9-3a86-4b59-bb19-f5bd11b40367/wmavax.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://play01.pogo.com/game/deluxe/zuma/popcaploader_v5.cab


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Go back to HJT and scan again. This time put a check to these and click Fix Checked:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.jwudfolilwrq.org/3HrDfmV...JeqOyCfOsLN.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.czemktmbnzbljcxdrt.com/3...lDW3wf6Vps4.cgi
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {DEFC832F-458A-0AA0-B4D2-A4F8E7EFF051} - C:\DOCUME~1\Wisper\APPLIC~1\SCRMOR~1\tickbin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SETTINGS BYTE AXIS TWO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EGGSDVDSETTINGSBYTE\FIRSTPOP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Initialization Procedures] WININITX32.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FLAG 01] C:\DOCUME~1\Wisper\APPLIC~1\GPLPLA~1\idlereadme.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Windows Initialization Procedures] WININITX32.EXE


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey how does that Shareaza work out for ya? says its free of spyware is that true?
Do alot of people use it? 
sorry i was looking at your scan.


----------



## matrod (Nov 25, 2004)

the same as kazaa


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

I know that. It says its free of sypware though.Is that true.
Kazaa is FULL of spyware


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

ahem.. either you look at alot of porn or your using a peer 2 peer program


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

vanillag1rl said:


> ahem.. either you look at alot of porn or your using a peer 2 peer program


I'm assuming the latter because of the P2P Networking entry...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is a LOP hijack

you might like to try their uninstaller to cure their problems as well as the excellent advice from Tidus4Yuna as this pest has hidden installers and diverters in the folders taht the .exe's run from and if the entire folders are not removed then the problems continue

Click here to download the LOP uninstaller. Close all browser windows and run the uninstaller.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

P2P Networking is the LOP?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> P2P Networking is the LOP?


all these are typical LOP

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.jwudfolilwrq.org/3HrDfmV...JeqOyCfOsLN.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.czemktmbnzbljcxdrt.com/3...lDW3wf6Vps4.cgi

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {DEFC832F-458A-0AA0-B4D2-A4F8E7EFF051} - C:\DOCUME~1\Wisper\APPLIC~1\SCRMOR~1\tickbin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SETTINGS BYTE AXIS TWO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EGGSDVDSETTINGSBYTE\FIRSTPOP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FLAG 01] C:\DOCUME~1\Wisper\APPLIC~1\GPLPLA~1\idlereadme.exe


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I knew that...  lol sorry my brain wasn't working then


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The original poster has confirmed via email that their issue has been fixed.


----------



## saphyre (Nov 28, 2004)

sweet!
my game works now!
thanks so much all of you!


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

What caused the problem?
How did you fix it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Vanillagirl - he had help 

http://forums.techguy.org/t302040.html


----------



## saphyre (Nov 28, 2004)

vanillag1rl said:


> What caused the problem?
> How did you fix it?


i downloaded the 'lop installer' program that was suggested.
i removed all the .exe files that were causing the errors.


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

*coughcough*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

obvious said:


> *coughcough*


you feeling sick too?


----------

